# Night weddings, Always a fun challenge!



## NoelNTexas (Feb 9, 2013)

Check them out on my site HERE.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 10, 2013)

> Check them out on my site HERE.




No !!  Post some up here and then a link to see more at your site.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 10, 2013)

Tony S said:


> > Check them out on my site HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto! oh hey check out my site too. I need to get some more hits!


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 10, 2013)

OP, you might get people more interested in viewing your photos if you post some here on the actual thread. if people see a few and like them, they will be more likely to go to your website. you will also get better C&C this way. not many here will click a link to a page just to view someones photos without seeing some posted in the thread as well.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 10, 2013)

SO not a fan of click farming.

Post here or forget it, broseph.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 6, 2013)

All I can say - a very, very, very solid session. It looks....  expensive   I love the first one - it deserves a golden frame and to be on the wall besides some Italian Renaissance stuff.  Or probably instead of it.


----------



## Brinr (Mar 7, 2013)

Good stuff amigo


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow.  Not what I was expecting. Excellent set!


----------



## hirejn (Mar 13, 2013)

What ISO were you using and where did you use off-camera flash if any?


----------



## cynicaster (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't care for click farming either, but I had a look anyway.  

Thanks for reminding me how little I know about photography.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 14, 2013)

Not bad.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 15, 2013)

I checked the pricing and was amazed how inexpensive it was compared to some UK wedding photographers of much lower quality.


----------



## caseysrt (Mar 27, 2013)

You're undercharging.


----------



## Nahin (Mar 29, 2013)

NoelNTexas said:


> Check them out on my site HERE.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



There is nothing, fake link. :thumbdown:


----------



## kathyt (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice. Nice use of flash. Night weddings are soooo hard, but you really nailed it. They should be thrilled.


----------



## jaymitch (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice Job Noel!


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 12, 2013)

At the whining about link vs. posting images here. 

It's just as important to present the images in a formatted way on YOUR OWN site than on some board. 

The silly things people get upset about in here never ceases to amaze me.

Beautiful photos, I liked them very much. 
Charge more.


----------



## BoRyan (Apr 12, 2013)

OP... The human brain will only focus on 3-5 images in the ENTIRE time that they are on your site. For a total of 7-12 seconds, before moving on. There's 20 photos in your gallery. And, together they look muddled. Unless those photos are of value TO ME (or anyone), my eyes will glaze in 5 seconds. Just how it goes in our advanced ADD society. Pick your favorite 3, and post those. Tell us why you're posting them, and what you expect to get out of posting them. The Circle of Trust will grow.

I like the photos, honestly. That is one market you're not going to find me in. I have a lot of respect for your patience, and your work.


----------

